# Falling leaves



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Part of my track just happens to be near an oak that drops it leaves every spring. Traditionally we just pull out the blower and blow them out to the world beyond our civilized outdoor area (we live on acreage outside of town). But now with the track there, they tend to catch. Since I have not ballasted yet,, I can just give it extra air. But, I'm thinking that power will probably blow the crushed granite ballast away. Although the ballast will probably help keep the leaves from sticking thru the ties. So what are others experiences and how do you handle it?


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

We've got 3 large maples and we get tons of leaves every fall. I use the leaf blower to clear the track. Unless I place the nozzle real close to the ballast, I don't have any problems. I usually blow the leaves onto the grass and then mulch them up with the riding mower. 


-Kevin.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Is it a "pin oak"? Smaller oak leaves with points on the edges? They keep most of their leaves on over the winter, then drop them off as the new leaves get ready to emerge. Pin oaks are for people who like to rake leaves 12 months a year! 
I'd think that if you tried to blow them off when things were wet, the leaves would stick more and would need more "blow pressure" to move them off of the track. When the leaves were dry they should blow a lot more easily, even if the ballast would also be more likely to blow when dry. You could try it both ways - wet or dry - but I'm betting that dry will work OK without problems moving the ballast. 

the other Rodney


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes are the pointed ones that stay on during the winter the come off in the spring. Here we have both live and Spanish oaks. These are the live ones. Thanks for experiences.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have lots of trees and lots of leaves on my layout and I use a blower to move them along. I also use a rather big 3/8 grey stone for my ballast so it doesn't move much unless I get real close to it with the blower. If you have trestles and bridges watch out, don't build them with all the cross pieces normally associated because they will be leaf magnets and no amount of blowing will dislodge them. 
I say keep blowing and if needed pull them out by hand and blow somemore.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You have not lived till you have to clean up after a Palo Verdi tree. 

What a mess 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If you guys went with Marty's solution, there would be no leaves to worry about.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Might as well move to that god forsaken ugly desert in AZ. Oops, sorry John??. Since wife and I grew up in El Paso, the baren desert just does not have any appeal to us personally. ?? So I guess I'll just have to work the leaves.


----------

